# UGH. What are my options, please?!



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

So, I've got three adopted bachelor males. All get along beautifully together. Two Fridays ago (or somewhere around there) I brought home an unclaimed racing homer, who I've named Mickey, to foster/possibly adopt. This past Friday evening I put the homer in my coop. Everything went perfectly fine over the weekend, my boy Mr. Buxton was RELENTLESS in trying to court this bird, but other than that nobody bothered with each other. I sort of figured that Mickey was an immature cock, which would be perfect. 

Welllll, now I'm thinking "he's" a hen. Mickey seems to have "shacked up" with Speck the king in his nest box today (go figure, he's the only one who didn't pay her an ounce of attention all weekend!) and so Speck has taken to the indiscriminate butt kicking of the other boys who dare venture near his boxes. He looks like he's been fighting all day, he's got a little spot of blood on his forehead and some tiny bald spots around his beak. The other boys appear completely unscathed, but I saw Speck attack Buxton and boot him out of Buxton's own box twice! (Buxton and Speck's boxes are right next to each other, and Speck has never seemed to mind until now.) I'm certain it appeared much worse than it physically was, but I don't want it to escalate and so I broke up the fights. 

I don't know whether this was the right thing to do, but I removed Mickey from the coop, at least for now. I would not mind keeping her, but if it's going to cause unresolvable conflict between my boys which compromises their safety and happiness, I'm certainly willing to try and place Mickey. 

So, my questions are: Should I have left her in there and allowed the boys to work things out? If I adopted a couple more hens will everybody be content and go back to leaving each other be? Should I leave well enough alone and keep Mickey separate until I can find her an appropriate home? If I choose that route, will things cool down between my boys? 

Just as a side note, they have access to five nest boxes and tons of perches scattered all around the coop. 

Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I guess that adopting more hens would solve the problem. I don't think cocks would fight if there were enough hens for the three of them.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree adopting some hens, would most likely help. The cocks will fight when there are not enough hens, even after they mate though..it depends on mood. They like their areas and girls to them selves...so it seems in my loft. Over all the mood is less aggressive.

I would keep the new one separate, until a few more hens can be gotten.

Another caution...it is best to keep any birds, that are new away from yours for at least thirty days. That is sometime still not enough. New birds could be carrying something, and it could easily spread to your birds.
During the quarantine it is good to worm and vaccinate.

I also highly recommend adopting!
There are a variety of places on here to adopt from, if you are not picky on breed.

-Hilly


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you. Yes, I did quarantine. Mickey was found through my job at animal control (which is also how I ended up with Francis) and she spent a few weeks at the shelter before I even brought her to my home. Also, no worries, I will surely adopt. I adopted Speck and Mr. Buxton from MickaCoo, and I'd do it again in a hearbeat but it's too hot to ship right now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you could keep her and her mate seperate from the other boys, so they can nest and do what pigeons do in peace. and then get some hens for the others if you want and then when they all are paired off, try to introduce this pair back in the flock, as long as the males have a nest box they claimed and happy with it, all should be pretty happy.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for your input! I don't know whether I should try and place her or adopt two hens. I mean, I don't NEED more pigeons but it's not like it would be a burden to adopt two more... And the boys probably would be pretty happy with mates. I do already have dummy eggs... The other thing is, I had a heck of a time trying to place Francis for months and months, which is how I ended up adopting him. I don't want this girl to sit in a cage alone forever until I can find someone to adopt her, and I certainly don't want to put her and Speck together until I find her somebody and then separate them... So, I guess I may be looking for a couple hens in need. Funny how fast one found pigeon turns into six!!! No more after this! I'm officially declaring my household to be at full capacity!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

It happens! Lol. It happened to me with dogs. I started out with two, one sadly died, and I'm living with four dogs right now!
Pigeons are just as addictive. Luckily for me I just rescue birds (so no loft), if not, my home would be at full capacity too.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha! I know what you mean!!! Thanks to my job (and the big "SUCKER" stamped across my forehead) I have 5 dogs, 4 cats, my birds and aquariums, and I'm fostering 2 rats for a friend right now. It's a lot of work and many people think I'm nuts, but I enjoy caring for them and as long as they're happy, clean and healthy that's all that matters. 

But this is REALLY it this time!


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a few more questions...

I understand that two birds of the same gender could pair up and I'm guessing it may be even more likely in a male/male pair if one bird is still immature. Would that be a safe assumption? All I know about Mickey is that she's a 2009 bird. Based on the behaviors that I described earlier (Speck and Mickey nesting together and Speck suddenly becoming very territorial) is it wise to assume that Mickey is most likely a hen? Are those behaviors good indicators that these two are definitely bonding? Now, if Mickey were an immature cock, would they continue to be bonded even after Mickey matures? And if Mickey is a cock and I added two hens for my other two very eligible bachelors, is it likely that Speck and Mickey would stay together or would Speck try to go after the new hens? I realize that it's impossible to guess exactly what will/would take place, but what are your best guesses based on your experiences and observations of your own pigeons' behavior? I just want to be sure I have all the necessary info to make the best, most well informed decision for the birds and myself. I appreciate all input!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> I have a few more questions...
> 
> I understand that two birds of the same gender could pair up and I'm guessing it may be even more likely in a male/male pair if one bird is still immature. Would that be a safe assumption? All I know about Mickey is that she's a 2009 bird. Based on the behaviors that I described earlier (Speck and Mickey nesting together and Speck suddenly becoming very territorial) is it wise to assume that Mickey is most likely a hen? Are those behaviors good indicators that these two are definitely bonding? Now, if Mickey were an immature cock, would they continue to be bonded even after Mickey matures? And if Mickey is a cock and I added two hens for my other two very eligible bachelors, is it likely that Speck and Mickey would stay together or would Speck try to go after the new hens? I realize that it's impossible to guess exactly what will/would take place, but what are your best guesses based on your experiences and observations of your own pigeons' behavior? I just want to be sure I have all the necessary info to make the best, most well informed decision for the birds and myself. I appreciate all input!



Hens are just as likely to pair up as cock birds.
It's hard to say for sure what your cock birds will do when/if you introduce hens. I guess it would depend on the individual birds as they are all different, just as humans are...I think it also would depend upon how strong thier bond.

It will be interesting to see how it all turns out though. We may ask you to write a book.

Regarding you first post. I would separate the couple form the other two. She has chosen him and so I would let her have her way.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL! Perhaps I will write a book in the form of a cheesy, dramatic romance novel!

What I meant about same sex pairs is, regarding specifically a male/male pair, would that be more likely to occur if one male (say the newbie, like in my situation) is immature? I'm just trying to figure out if this definitely a hen and if that even makes a difference. 

Since keeping Speck and Mickey together seems to be the common opinion, maybe I will put Speck in with her tomorrow. I just didn't want them to end up too attached if I decided to place Mickey instead of adding more hens. 

So, just to be certain, does everybody agree that adding hens and ultimately having three pairs is a better option than placing Mickey? Note that my boys are very peaceful in the absence of hens. Their coop is 8' x 10' x 5.5' sloped to 5.0' tall with 5 nestboxes and I can add more. Does this seem like a good amount of space for six pij? The last thing I want is to crowd them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> LOL! Perhaps I will write a book in the form of a cheesy, dramatic romance novel!
> 
> *What I meant about same sex pairs is, regarding specifically a male/male pair, would that be more likely to occur if one male (say the newbie, like in my situation) is immature? *I'm just trying to figure out if this definitely a hen and if that even makes a difference.
> 
> ...


I don't think necessarily.
Adding hens is a very good idea. Pigeon couples like to have 2 nest boxes each...so I guess you will be adding some?!

Put me down for the first copy of your book.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha, you got it! I'll even have them all sign it for you! Hehe. 

Yes, I suppose I will be building boxes this week!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Are those your chickens in the pictures?


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, those are my goofy, poofy girls


----------

